# Outlets in Europe



## esperanza0905 (Jun 5, 2009)

Anybody knows any CCO (Cosmetics Company Outlet) somewhere in Europe? Let's make a list...


----------



## articia (Oct 28, 2009)

There is a CCO in Austria in Parndorf, near Vienna!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *articia* 

 
_There is a CCO in Austria in Parndorf, near Vienna!_

 
have you been there? brands?


----------



## articia (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_have you been there? brands?_

 
I've been there a few times over the past year, they had a nice little MAC corner. The last time I went they had an additional 10% off of MAC products, now I think I know why. I just looked at the homepage what brands they carry  and they list:
Estee Lauder
                                            Clinique
                                            Donna Karan
                                            Aramis
                                            Tommy Hilfiger

But no MAC? It could be that they don't carry MAC anymore or that MAC falls under the 'Estee Lauder' category. I'm not sure, but I'll call the store and get back to you.


----------

